# Where did the link to THE Club Select go?



## mjdim61 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello Tug members,

I saw the Diamond website changed.  Where is the link to THE Club Select to find other vacation properties go?  Does anyone know?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## youppi (Oct 30, 2019)

I think you must use the same search as any DRI resorts
This is what I got with Flexible Search when I selected only Global partner and view in US$ (it looks like what I got the last time I searched on the old Club Select web site)


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 30, 2019)

Previously you had a choice of Points or Cash.


----------



## youppi (Oct 30, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Previously you had a choice of Points or Cash.


With flexible search you have always the choice of Points, cash or a mix of both. In the example, I selected Cash


----------



## youppi (Oct 31, 2019)

Take a look at this small comparison cost I did between the old Club Select vs Global Partner inventory https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_hMDTP6OUqdaJULnRz8PRnGL6lPC25hQaemjukB9D3g/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 31, 2019)

youppi, very interesting and thanks for sharing that chart.


----------



## mjdim61 (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you for the info!  That helps a lot!


----------



## chemteach (Nov 2, 2019)

I noticed that the number of points had gone way up for resorts I would have gone to in the past.


----------



## DRIless (Nov 5, 2019)

Posted yesterday on diamondresorts.com under 
*WHAT'S NEW*


> Club Select Integration
> The Club® just got easier. We are pleased to share that we completed the integration of the availability from Club Select into our Simple and Flexible booking tools in your Member Area.
> At the same time, we are also streamlining guidelines around these reservations:
> • *You can now add guests at the time of booking*
> ...


----------



## youppi (Nov 6, 2019)

I updated the spreadsheet of post #5 with more info
I added a tab that shows all the units that were available Oct 27, 2019 on Club Select for a Silver member (just before they removed the access to the Club Select web site).
I added a tab that shows all the Global Partner units that were available Nov 5, 2019 for a Silver member. 

The cost in points and $US are shown in both new tabs.


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 9, 2019)

youppi said:


> Take a look at this small comparison cost I did between the old Club Select vs Global Partner inventory https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_hMDTP6OUqdaJULnRz8PRnGL6lPC25hQaemjukB9D3g/edit?usp=sharing



The problem with your chart is that you are only looking looking about 30 or so days out. Global Properties is now using the Flex/Value point costs and for an owner it costs 13 cents per points for Value points (between 14-35 days out depending on level within Diamond). But with Flex costs it's between 26 and 36 cents per point which means the costs have about tripled compared to the old Club Select costs which stayed the same no matter how far out you were.


----------



## DRIless (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes, under their old pricing system for Club Select, the $ price was fixed, no matter the date.  It also seemed very arbitrary as if someone just went through and assigned cost based on whether they thought it would sell or not.  The points to $ varied greatly if I remember correctly.


----------



## youppi (Nov 9, 2019)

R.J.C. said:


> The problem with your chart is that you are only looking looking about 30 or so days out. Global Properties is now using the Flex/Value point costs and for an owner it costs 13 cents per points for Value points (between 14-35 days out depending on level within Diamond). But with Flex costs it's between 26 and 36 cents per point which means the costs have about tripled compared to the old Club Select costs which stayed the same no matter how far out you were.


I know but it's a lot of work trying to align both tables. So, I stop after ~100 USA units. I should have skip the first 59 days.
Check the other tabs. There is a tab of all Club Select units up to 2020-10-18 and another tab for all Global Partner units up to 2021-01-04.
You have just to do the comparison by yourself and post the result in a spreadsheet like I did


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 14, 2019)

youppi said:


> I know but it's a lot of work trying to align both tables. So, I stop after ~100 USA units. I should have skip the first 59 days.
> Check the other tabs. There is a tab of all Club Select units up to 2020-10-18 and another tab for all Global Partner units up to 2021-01-04.
> You have just to do the comparison by yourself and post the result in a spreadsheet like I did



I'm sorry. I wasn't asking you to do any work. I was just pointing out that comparing 30 days or less Value pricing will show a much better comparison than say 6 months out because of the Flex/Value costs per points. Even with the Value pricing the costs are still higher than the old Club Select cash option. I have checked several options......I just didn't create a chart.


----------



## StevesWife (Mar 30, 2020)

youppi said:


> I think you must use the same search as any DRI resorts
> This is what I got with Flexible Search when I selected only Global partner and view in US$ (it looks like what I got the last time I searched on the old Club Select web site)
> View attachment 14835


I need help!  I'm feeling like a dummy!  I received an email on February 27, 2020 with instructions on how to book "Club Select" reservations.  It said to check the "Global Partner" box within the Simple or Flexible booking options.  I don't have a "Global Partner" option.   I tried contacting Diamond and they said you don't have to use a global partner option, that the available Club Select options will just appear within the searches.  I'm super confused!  Did this change since February 27th?  Is there an easier way to find just "Club Select" reservations.  The old website was so awesome and easy.  Thanks for any input!


----------



## StevesWife (Mar 30, 2020)

*New and Improved Booking Experience*   The Club® just got easier. You asked, we listened. We are pleased to share that we have completed the integration of the availability from Club Select™ into our Simple and Flexible Search tools in your Member Area! The inventory, previously referred to as Club Select, is now called *Global Partner*. The addition of Global Partner Inventory into the online search tools will now allow you to view The Global Partner Inventory without having to navigate to the Club Select website. Not only will this save you time, it will enhance your searching experience, allowing you to view inventory that you may not have noticed before.

Experience the ease in navigation with the below updated features:

Global Partner reservations will now follow the standard Club cancellation policy
You may now protect your Global Partner reservation by purchasing the Reservation Protection Plan
If you do not have enough points or want to save points for another booking, no problem – you may now use Diamond Flexibility and Diamond Value to purchase one-time-use points to complete your reservation

*You’ve got questions, we’ve got answers.*
Learn more about the new and improved Global Partner.
This is the email I received on February 27th.


----------



## StevesWife (Mar 30, 2020)

These are my search options........


Flexible Search: Our most flexible search tool, providing even more criteria you can define to assist in planning your next vacation.

Search for Availability Tutorial
Destination 



Click here to view our destinations 

Experience 
Select by Experience All Inclusive Asia Hotels Beach Resorts City Resort Country Retreats Cruises Desert-Resorts European Hotels Fun for the Family Golf History and Heritage Resorts National Park Outdoor Activities Relaxation Resorts Ski Resorts Spa Resorts Theme Parks Waterparks Waterways Waterways Lakes Marinas Winter Sun Resorts  

Proximity 
Proximity Search From Resort 3 mi (5 km) 6 mi (10 km) 9 mi (15 km) 12 mi (20 km) 15 mi (25 km) 18 mi (30 km) 21 mi (35 km) 24 mi (40 km)  

Display results as 
Calendar Grid  

My Arrival Date is flexible 

Click on the checkbox to search a range of arrival dates
Arrival Date between 

and 

Nights 


Accommodation Type 





 Club Affiliate






 Cruise






 Managed






 DestinationXchange Affiliate






 Hotel Affiliate






 DestinationXchange Partner






 Luxury Homes
Occupancy 

Point Range 
Min

Max

Offer Code


----------



## StevesWife (Mar 30, 2020)

StevesWife said:


> I need help!  I'm feeling like a dummy!  I received an email on February 27, 2020 with instructions on how to book "Club Select" reservations.  It said to check the "Global Partner" box within the Simple or Flexible booking options.  I don't have a "Global Partner" option.   I tried contacting Diamond and they said you don't have to use a global partner option, that the available Club Select options will just appear within the searches.  I'm super confused!  Did this change since February 27th?  Is there an easier way to find just "Club Select" reservations.  The old website was so awesome and easy.  Thanks for any input!



I don't have the "Global Partner" box.  Does everyone else still have that option??


----------



## dlferree (Mar 30, 2020)

He StevesWife,

Your post actually helped me figure it out. On the flexible booking option you'll see seven boxes that are probably already checked. Uncheck all of the options except for the two DestinationXchange options. You will then see all of the previous club select items. I just tried it for the United States and it worked.

As stated above, the price has either doubled or tripled from previous club select inventory. One of the recent changes DRI has made that doesn't benefit me in my opinion.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 30, 2020)

So what does DRI owners feel so far of the new exchange system?.. pros and cons. Thanks.


----------



## dlferree (Mar 30, 2020)

My first opinion was pretty negation. Actually I think I'm still negative towards it.

Cons
Initially harder to use. As stated in my previous post above, I think I have now figured out how to use it efficiently.
Cost of the exchanges have increased considerably. I used club select to purchase additional vacation weeks at a relatively inexpensive weekly rate. I don't know if I'll be able to do that in the future.

Pros
To early to list any. I don't actually have any properties to exchange into the system. I have simply used the system to purchase additional inexpensive weeks. We'll see if I will still be able to do that.

Dave


----------



## youppi (Mar 30, 2020)

StevesWife said:


> I don't have the "Global Partner" box.  Does everyone else still have that option??


They changed it again.
DestinationXchange Partner is the new exchange system as per the number of point inline with the grid in the DestinationXchange documentation https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide.pdf.
DestinationXchange Affiliate is probably the old Club Select/Global Partner because of the weird number of points.


----------



## youppi (Mar 30, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> So what does DRI owners feel so far of the new exchange system?.. pros and cons. Thanks.


Way too expensive.
At this moment almost every things is tier 6 (12,000 pts) as per the grid for up to sleep 4




Until October 31, 2020 every unit size are the same cost as the sleep 4




After October 31, 2020, we will need to pay cash or with points for bigger units based on this grid




As a silver member, it will cost me for a 3 bdrm sleep 8 tier 6: 12,000 pts (sleep 4) + 5,500 pts (sleep 4 to sleep 8) =17,500 pts or 12,000 pts (sleep 4) + $440 (sleep 4 to sleep 8) or any combination of tier level upgrade like 2,000 pts (tier 1 sleep 4) + 5x$220 (tier 1 to tier 6) + $440 (sleep 4 to sleep 8) = 2,000 pts + $1,540. We must pay on top of this the exchange fee of $149 as silver member.
They are crazy. Those resorts are not II resorts but RCI resorts.

On II a 3 bdrm at a premium resort peak season cost 10,000 pts.




Also, when we look at the DestinationXchange for deeded weeks owners where DRI have assigned a tier level to all their resorts, we see that for a resort in Orlando in February like Mystic Dunes Resorts, the tier level assigned is 1 or 2 and not 6 like they put for HICV at Orange Lake. HICV at Orange Lake should be 2,000 (tier 1) or 4,000 pts (tier 2) and not 12,000 pts (tier 6) for a 1 bdrm. On II, Orlando in Feb is 5,500 pts for a 1 bdrm (TDI 120 to 135).


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 31, 2020)

I posted on the Diamond Facebook sites how expensive DEX was with a cost analysis of a studio at Marriott for 9625 points which was about $1700 DR points compared to buying that same week om Marriott’s hotel website for $1200 which included room service.  Most owners feel that DEX is too expensive and got better deals with II. Some observations were that short stays were more expensive than regular week stays, examples were shown in which studios, one bedrooms and 2 bedrooms cost 12,000 points at the same resort and the tier system was not equitably balanced.  DR did not want to put money into Marriott’s pocketbook since Marriott now owns II. As a result they have a very hastily put together horrible exchange system. I miss Club Select.


----------



## StevesWife (Mar 31, 2020)

youppi said:


> They changed it again.
> DestinationXchange Partner is the new exchange system as per the number of point inline with the grid in the DestinationXchange documentation https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide.pdf.
> DestinationXchange Affiliate is probably the old Club Select/Global Partner because of the weird number of points.



Thank you so much!  This has been confusing and very disappointing!  I loved Club Select and how it was structured!  This new thing is NOT GOOD!


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 3, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> So what does DRI owners feel so far of the new exchange system?.. pros and cons. Thanks.



Pro - Slightly cheaper than II and if you prefer RCI inventory you'll be happy.

Cons - Grossly overpriced units pointwise. There is no way in hell a studio in FL in hurricane season should be anywhere near close to 12,000 and an exchange fee unless it comes with a call girl. Based on this reason I see no expectation to ever use DEX.


----------



## Motherof4 (Apr 25, 2020)

mjdim61 said:


> Hello Tug members,
> 
> I saw the Diamond website changed.  Where is the link to THE Club Select to find other vacation properties go?  Does anyone know?  Thanks for any help.


I used to use Club Select often now it is unavailable to all of the Florida Club Connection people. I used this for years and it was one of the only benefits to ownership. Not sure if this is your trouble or not. It took me asking staff over and over again from Oct until April for someone to have the decency to given me accurate information.


----------



## Motherof4 (Apr 25, 2020)

csalter2 said:


> I posted on the Diamond Facebook sites how expensive DEX was with a cost analysis of a studio at Marriott for 9625 points which was about $1700 DR points compared to buying that same week om Marriott’s hotel website for $1200 which included room service.  Most owners feel that DEX is too expensive and got better deals with II. Some observations were that short stays were more expensive than regular week stays, examples were shown in which studios, one bedrooms and 2 bedrooms cost 12,000 points at the same resort and the tier system was not equitably balanced.  DR did not want to put money into Marriott’s pocketbook since Marriott now owns II. As a result they have a very hastily put together horrible exchange system. I miss Club Select.


Yes, I miss Club Select very much as well.


----------



## Motherof4 (Apr 25, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> Pro - Slightly cheaper than II and if you prefer RCI inventory you'll be happy.
> 
> Cons - Grossly overpriced units pointwise. There is no way in hell a studio in FL in hurricane season should be anywhere near close to 12,000 and an exchange fee unless it comes with a call girl. Based on this reason I see no expectation to ever use DEX.


Very funny and you are correct. 12,000 points makes there no reason to be a Diamond member as you can get most places for less than the cost of your maintenance fees. Very Sad.


----------



## Motherof4 (Apr 25, 2020)

StevesWife said:


> Thank you so much!  This has been confusing and very disappointing!  I loved Club Select and how it was structured!  This new thing is NOT GOOD!


I used to use Club Select all of the time. If you were a Florida Club Connection member prior to Diamond now it isn't even available. We are not limited to a small number of resorts and use of points only.  I am NOT a happy camper. Of course for another $10k I was told I could upgrade and have that feature again. Seriously!


----------



## Motherof4 (Apr 25, 2020)

If you were a former Florida Club Connection member no matter if you a Gold Member or not we now no longer have use of Club Select. Just letting everyone know. It took from October until April asking over and over for someone to finally have the decency to let me know what had happened. Of course for an additional $10k I could upgrade to get what I already had. Not a fan of Diamond at all. Most of the time I can get a weekend trip to the same resorts for half the cost of using points. Shameful.


----------



## Motherof4 (Apr 25, 2020)

youppi said:


> Way too expensive.
> At this moment almost every things is tier 6 (12,000 pts) as per the grid for up to sleep 4
> View attachment 18411
> 
> ...


That is ridiculous


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok, some time has passed, what are advantages of the new system?
Thanks


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 26, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Ok, some time has passed, what are advantages of the new system?
> Thanks



I did Diamond’s webinar about DEX yesterday. The ONLY advantage is the ability to put points into it for up to 5 years. However, it’s expensive. The people who ran the webinar had no clue as to what the points values were for the various units. When I shared that a studio at Marriott Desert Springs Villas in Palm Desert was 12,000 points, she did not believe it.

Your best bet is to use your points in The Club if at all possible. Stay away from the exchange because all kinds of fees become applicable once in there. It is certainly a last resort (no pun intended) option.  If they make changes to it that truly benefit Club members, then and only then would I consider it.


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 26, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Ok, some time has passed, what are advantages of the new system?
> Thanks



You can save use/lose points for 5 years instead of only 1. That is the ONLY benefit and once those points are put into DEX, they must be used in DEX.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 26, 2020)

Sound like exchanging outside The Club resorts you will need more points to book a week?


----------



## DRIless (Apr 26, 2020)

Motherof4 said:


> I used to use Club Select all of the time. If you were a Florida Club Connection member prior to Diamond now it isn't even available. We are not limited to a small number of resorts and use of points only.  I am NOT a happy camper. Of course for another $10k I was told I could upgrade and have that feature again. Seriously!



As a Platinum Member of THE Club since 1999, all I see for filter options after hitting search is

*  Affiliated Resort
  Club Affiliated Cruise
  DestinationXchange Partner
  Luxury Homes
  Managed*

I think Club Select/Global Partner has all been 'rolled' into DEX Destination Exchange.  I do see some significant discounts in close in bookings, one as few as 308 points for a week in Orlando the end of May.

The loss of Interval International as a trading partner is gigantic.

COMMENTS?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 26, 2020)

Never used II with our DRI Points. Too many DRI resorts we want to visit.


----------



## karibkeith (Nov 9, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> So what does DRI owners feel so far of the new exchange system?.. pros and cons. Thanks.


It seems the introduction of Destinations Xchange to the Club Members has caused changes to the Diamond Resorts website. Club Combo/Club Select inventory is gone and I suspect availability will be reduced with non-Club exchanges. Also I could not find Global Partners which I never knew existed until it was mentioned on the TUG board.

Have they all been replaced with Destinations Xchange?

When I got the notice from Diamond Resorts that they were dumping Interval International and introducing Destinations Xchange to The Club Members, I did an internet search on Destinations Xchange and got several past and current editions of their catalogue. It appears to me that Destinations Xchange has been around since 2016~2017. Subsequently they have regularly issued updates .So it is not new but will be used as a substitute for Interval International beginning in 2021. However, the guide for The Club Members is different than the one for non-Club members of Destination Xchange. The major difference is that there are no listings of resorts. You are expected to use the Diamond Resorts website.

It appears that a Club Member cannot deposit a non-DR property directly to Destination Xchange but must go through Club Combo which only gets you the number of points negotiated during a points purchase and locked in for such deposits. So if the points you get only is good for trading to a Tier !V and the non-Club member can deposit and get Tier VI, you are screwed again by Diamond.

For The Club Members, the website search now includes many non-Diamond properties for which there is no availability simply because there are not enough Destinations Xchange exchanges. They may have just copied other resort lists. So it just craps up their website.

I think Diamond Resorts has taken something away (not just Interval International but the benefits of an Interval International Gold Membership). The benefit is being able to deposit unused points albeit in blocks of 2,000 for use up to five years, Since Diamond Resorts did not recognize the Covid difficulties, especially border closings, and did not extend rollover periods, being able to deposit into Destination Xchange was timely.

My biggest problem with Destination Xchange is trying to equate the Tier requirement for a resort with the points required with a normal Club reservation. This is difficult because the Club reservation has exact points whereas Destination Xchange is multiples of 2,000 points. Also, if there is no availability then there is no information on the Tier requirements. This is where the non-Club guide is helpful for resorts listed. I have been able to make comparisons for a handful of resorts and it seems to me that going the Tier route would require less points but I am unsure as to whether or not you can do a Tier exchange if you could make a Club reservation for a property.

Another annoyance is the Reservation Protection Plan. The one for The Club does not cover reservations through Destination Xchange. So you are better to not use the yearly plan but only use it for each reservation unless multiple reservations are made through The Club or through Destination Xchange.

Don’t bother using the Contact Us E-Mail option. You get an automatic response that they will get back to you and then nothing. I guess they want to overload the telephone operators. Another joke is to use “Feedback about our Website”. You get the infamous “Please Wait” until they time you out for non-use which they will do even if you are actively using the site.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2020)

So January 1, 2021 is the kick off date for the new Destination Exchange Program.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 10, 2020)

I find DEX pretty simple. It’s not really that complicated. If you are a points member, you determine what tier level you want to put them in. However, at this time it’s a crapshoot until they get some directory/guide to let you know at which tier level each resort will be. Now if you want a higher tier level than you have deposited, you can pay additionally with either points or cash. Cash is the better deal. 

As a points owner, you can also use DEX as a straight exchange with your points as you would with Interval International.  The exchange fee is less too as it’s dependent on loyalty level and if you pay online or not.  Personally, DEX is only useful to me if I’m going to lose points, and I’d have 5 additional years to use them. 

You can deposit for Club Select on the website. Log onto the Diamond website use the menu on the left and click onto My Accounts. Then Click onto Profile and Settings. You’ll see Club Select four slots down.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 10, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> So January 1, 2021 is the kick off date for the new Destination Exchange Program.



You could have used DEX as a points owner in September. They made it available then.


----------

